# "Ave Maria" by Bach



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

I just made my new video "Ave Maria" by Bach. I think I did a good job and I hope you like it. 
This is the 4th "Ave Maria" I've sung. 
Thank you very much! ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Tixmaker (Aug 1, 2013)

*Other versions?*



arts said:


> View attachment 22010
> View attachment 22011
> View attachment 22012
> 
> ...


That was very nice, Elena. Which other versions do you sing? I assume Schubert?


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

This is my favorite "Ave Maria" and you did a lovely job. A couple years ago I know you were working very hard to improve your higher pitches and it shows very favorably here.


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Lovely. Absolutely lovely. My youngest sister(I have 3, 1 older than me)is the singer in the family. She sang this many times and enjoyed the experience singing it but not the training for it. She said it was very difficult. Did you find it so? It looked so effortless.


----------



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

TrevBus said:


> Lovely. Absolutely lovely. My youngest sister(I have 3, 1 older than me)is the singer in the family. She sang this many times and enjoyed the experience singing it but not the training for it. She said it was very difficult. Did you find it so? It looked so effortless.


It was not an easy song. It takes a lot of control. 
I have a great teacher. After a year and half of training I can feel a lot of improvements. There are so many more techniques to come, too. 
Thank you so much for the compliment!


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I really dislike the attachment of the "Ave Maria" melody to the Bach prelude. Unfortunately, it is hard for me to listen to that prelude without Gounod's melody creeping into my mind.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you for sharing. Lovely.


----------

